# Looking for these FO's



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

For the last three years I have been buying all of my FO's from WSP. I've finally realized how stupid it is to pay those prices and have replaced most of my WSP FO's with NG. However, I'm still looking for a couple that are comparable to WSP and I thought you all could help. Here's what I need: sweet pea, a nice sweet lemon, verbena, a lilac that behaves well and barber shop. I ordered sweet pea from NG, but oob it doesn't smell as nice as the sweet pea from WSP. 

For now I'm going to keep using WSP for those FO's, but would love to know if anyone uses those fragrances from a different supplier! TIA


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I like Hungarian Lilac from AHRE. They also have a decent Lemon Verbena.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

If you dont want to purchase from a pre-buy I suggest SOS. I am seldom dissapointed. they are $4-5 more than NG but I find that for 64 bars that are perfect vs ones that are a bit cheaper but dont smell as good....no brainer. I am trying to not be penny wise and pound foolish with this new venture, :lol


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks ladies! But I need to know what AHRE and SOS stand for  I'm not familiar with those!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

AHRE is Aroma Haven *something* (lol) and SOS is Save On Scents.

I buy my Lilac from Brambleberry. Not sure how it compares in pricing, but it behaves (no A/D) and I (and everyone else) loves the scent...so I'm not changing.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Check the items listed in bold at the head of 'SOAP' here, there is a list of suppliers. 
AHRE aroma haven rustic essentials, soapsupplies.net, for micas, nothing beats theconservatorie.com, they are currently haveing a 15% off sale, try these you will notbe sorry, use 1 tea per pound, onluy color that morphs a little is red. Also great for swirls. PM me if you want more resources, Ive spent hours surfing the web looking for suppliers and resources, I may as well share. Dorit


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

*OOOPS!* What I meant to say is saveonscents.net is where I am buying now, not SOS.com. I keep getting the two confused. Dorit


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

The lilac from NG is fast moving, but it ends up soaping fine and the scent is quite strong and true...at least according to my buyers. It does discolor to a tan/purplish color though.


----------

